# 2010 Lapeer Co. bow kill mount- check out this cool rack



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Just finished up this Lapeer Co. bow kill, check out this cool rack.


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

wow, that is awesome how the tips almost touch.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Sweet!.....You did an awesome job.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

cr85rider953 said:


> wow, that is awesome how the tips almost touch.


 
Yeahh that!!


----------



## smallmouthpro (Sep 30, 2009)

wasnt this deer killed in almont?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

no, closer to Elba i believe.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

very nice


----------

